# please advice



## menna ahmed radwan (Oct 24, 2017)

The mercury thermometer got broken in my drawer in my bedroom i noticed this after a while i don't know when it was broken i looked for mercury but i didn't find it i think it might be evaporated what can i do and this amount of mercury is harmful or what ,please advice.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

It is dangerous but you can remediate the spill. It probably hasn't evaporated already. Here is some advice from a .gov site: https://www.dhs.wisconsin.gov/mercury/therm.htm


----------

